
Programming is awesome [Eng. subtitles, livecoding, Python, imdb] - valentjedi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEoiSNNkwTU
======
valentjedi
Gave it in front of local high school students in an attempt to make them
interested in programming. Seems like it worked, got a lot of question
afterward and telegram messages.

